# 1 neutered male and 2 females needing homes in FL.



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

A friend of mine is needing to rehome her three rats Polonius, Seraphina, and Sasha. Polonius is a neutered, blue hooded, male and his sisters are cream and brown hooded. They are very sweet and sociable. They come out of the cage to greet you.

They are all bonded and need to go home together.

They're located in Central Florida. You must be willing to stay in contact with the original owners. She loves her ratties very much.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ages, photos, any health problems, their background etc may be useful to find them a home 

You may get a better response posting this in the rehoming section of the following forums:
Florida Ratlist - http://floridarat.com/phpbb3/index.php 
Goosemoose - http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/
The Rat Shack - http://www.jorats.com/forum/

Not a great deal tends to get rehomed on here, so those would increase the chances of them finding a nice new home


----------



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks =]
All I know is she got them from a pet store three months ago and Polonius had some sneezing when she first got him but it went away. I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------

